# food allergy what would you feed



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our 20-month-old Golden has a bad corn allergy and we feed California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato. He has done extremely well on it and he stopped getting ear infections very shortly after starting him on it. It's a limited ingredient food that is made specfically for dogs with allergies and sensitivites.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

When I go to the Burns site http://www.shop.burnspet.com/acatalog/For_Adult_Dogs__6_mths___.html and look at the nutritional breakdown, these are heavily grain based diets. A meat content/protein level of 18% is WAY too low IMO. Personally, I like at least 24... preferably at least 26%.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I remember your pics and the house mite/grass allergy problem. Why not try feeding a grain free kibble?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

When I got Ranger, I suspected allergies since he'd scratch his coat a lot and rub his face on the carpet so I started feeding Orijen 6 fish as it's one of the best kibbles for allergy prone dogs. Turns out he doesn't have allergies but I was impressed with how well he did on it so I kept him on it for almost a year. My brother's puppy can't digest grains well so he's on orijen too and he's doing fantastic! Lots of energy (the good kind), shiny coat, no ear or eye issues whatsoever.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

It really does depend on what the allergies are as to what is going to work for you. My allergic to everything guy was on duck and potato for a while and is now on grain-free (acana pacifica). He's doing really well on it but it took a few years to isolate what he's allergic to. I know for sure chicken, beef, and cottage cheese and/or eggs. He's probably allergic to some grains too...


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Ranger said:


> When I got Ranger, I suspected allergies since he'd scratch his coat a lot and rub his face on the carpet so I started feeding Orijen 6 fish as it's one of the best kibbles for allergy prone dogs. Turns out he doesn't have allergies but I was impressed with how well he did on it so I kept him on it for almost a year. *My brother's puppy can't digest grains well *so he's on orijen too and he's doing fantastic! Lots of energy (the good kind), shiny coat, no ear or eye issues whatsoever.


Same here, turns out dog food that is grain heavy doesn't work for my pup. We feed Freshpet, whole cooked foods. Here's a link if you're interested www.freshpet.com
I'm super impressed after a month so far. No more itching, ear infections, the rawness between his pads, all gone!
Good luck, I know it's frustrating but you'll find the right choice out there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Did they test for food allergies? This is how we know what to foods to keep Shadow away from. He's allergic to Chicken, Turkey, Corn, Milk Products, and borderline allergic to duck and rabbit. We feed him California Natural Lamb and Rice. The only issue we haven't been able to completely cure are his ears.

I must be tired. I wanted to see what FP is all about but the Web site seems cumbersome. Wake up, Kim!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Has there been a thyroid test done?


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Has there been a thyroid test done?


 
yes all normal


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

Quick update

we desided to try James welbeloved first.

Gosh allergies are so confussing


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

jwemt81 said:


> Our 20-month-old Golden has a bad corn allergy and we feed California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato. He has done extremely well on it and he stopped getting ear infections very shortly after starting him on it. It's a limited ingredient food that is made specfically for dogs with allergies and sensitivites.


This is an excellent food! Our Millie had troubles with food allergies. This cleared it right up. Pearl our Lab is on this food too. Plus I give omega3 and flaxseed oil caps.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Did they test for food allergies? This is how we know what to foods to keep Shadow away from. He's allergic to Chicken, Turkey, Corn, Milk Products, and borderline allergic to duck and rabbit. We feed him California Natural Lamb and Rice. The only issue we haven't been able to completely cure are his ears.
> 
> I must be tired. I wanted to see what FP is all about but the Web site seems cumbersome. Wake up, Kim!


Kim Millie had trouble with her ears too. They were terrible when her allergy flared up. Her feet and chin also the poor things private parts. California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato work wonders. My vet suggested it, his lab has food allergies too. Pearl also does well on this food also.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you...Shadow's coat gets really bad when eating fish formulas.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike had repeat ear infections and it was finally determined that food allergies were the culprit...though he has seasonal allergies also. I feed Merrick's Wilderness Blend and The Honest Kitchen (dehydrated raw) Preference Formula. The ear infections cleared immediately and his coat looks better too. I've narrowed the food culprits down to corn, chicken, and soy. When he accidentally gets into another dogs food or treats that have either of those ingredients, he starts itching and scratching. When seasonal allergies are the problem, benadryl works wonders to keep the sneezing and itching to a minimum.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I've had several dogs with food allergies. Biggest offender was wheat. Try to find a dry food that is rice-based, no wheat or soy.

Another alternative is generic claritin or zyrtec.  Crushed with a little wet food, once a day. You'll be surprised at the difference it makes.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

California natural lamb and rice has worked wonders for Brady.


----------

